# S1 hacks in Roamio



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

When I noticed the % hardrive space indicator on the Roamio main screen, I remember how excited I was when I loaded that hack on my Series 1. It made me think about how many of those S1 hacks are now standard in the TiVo software. I don't know if TiVo listened to the hackers, or if it was a natural progression of increased functionaility.

I still do miss the days of hacking though. That was so much fun!


----------

